
Career Advice For Young People - moxie
http://www.thoughtcrime.org/blog/career-advice/
======
pasbesoin
I found this an excellent read. Amongst other things, the advice to look for
your potential future in the older people you observe at an institution, is a
good exercise.

This may also, twisted a bit, offer some insight on your own perspective. At
whom are you looking? Quick, before you over-analyze this. If your gut
reaction has you fearing you're destined for one of the drub jobs/careers,
rather than one of the interesting ones, this may be a worthwhile piece of
introspection, regardless of the institutional context.

I used to dream of the interesting -- if also challenging -- roles. But I
feared and continue to fear falling into something unappealing and unwanted. I
should have worked more on this latter -- there was a message there.

As I've moved through the years, I've done some exceptional work in what are
typically "mundane" roles. But... it was perhaps always somewhat more of a
struggle, as my work style and the work I did was contrary to the nature of
the role and caused no small amount of friction with management and the
institution.

I don't know whether that will make sense as I've written it. But such
observation and consideration can show you not only the institution, but
aspects of yourself. Perhaps ones that need addressing.

------
charlieok
“it’s not hard to imagine that a customs agent (who spends 40 hours a week
looking suspiciously at people, thinking skeptically about the honesty of what
people say, scientifically observing people’s eye movement, and trying to trip
people up with confusing questions) might approach a conversation with someone
they’ve just met at a party differently than they would have before taking the
job.”

This actually sounds like a decent sketch comedy premise

------
raving-richard
I thought this was interesting advice, and suggest that people don't focus on
the money. But do focus on not getting into a shitty job that oppresses others
(like prison guard, or security guard working in certain situations, or
police).

If you live in most "developed" countries, you will have access to a social
"safety net", which will allow you to live (even if below the poverty line)
even with a crappy job. Use it. Take what's yours.

------
skot9000
"observe the older people working there. They are the future you. Do not think
that you will be substantially different. Look carefully at how they spend
their time at work and outside of work, because this is also almost certainly
how your life will look."

thank you for this amazing tip.

------
msutherl
Lovely advice – it took me some time to realize that I needed to find myself
before finding a career – but oh how I wish this advice were more compatible
with 5-figure debt.

